# Eso no lo quiero decir



## hfpardue

Buenos días. Me he fijado en que frecuentemente se usa "lo" cuando no es necesario, sobre todo después de "eso". Les doy algunos ejemplos:

1. Eso no lo quiero decir.
2. Eso lo vamos a ver mañana.

¿Cuál es la razón detrás de esto? ¿Qué opinan al respecto?


----------



## Bocha

Hola:

El significado varía.

Eso no quiero decir. Quiero decir otra cosa.

Eso no lo quiero decir. Prefiero callármelo.


Eso vamos a ver mañana. Eso es lo que está programado.

Eso lo vamos a ver mañana. Hoy no.


----------



## xnavar

Sí que es necesario, porque, cuando quieres enfatizar el complemento directo, se pone delante de la oración y a continuación le sigue a forma pronominal redundante.
Es lo mismo decir:
"No quiero decir eso" que "Eso no lo quiero decir", pero en el segundo caso se pone más énfasis en qué es lo que no quieres decir.

Espero que no te líe más
Saludos


----------



## hfpardue

Gracias Bocha y Xnavar. Ahora creo tenerlo claro.


----------



## lazarus1907

hfpardue said:


> ¿Cuál es la razón detrás de esto? ¿Qué opinan al respecto?


Cuando los complementos directos e indirectos aparecen antes del verbo, es obligatorio añadir sus pronombres átonos correspondientes:

Sé eso / Eso *lo* sé
Entregamos el paquete al cartero / Al cartero *le* entregamos el paquete


----------



## hammienguyen

Siempre pensé que el uso de la _lo _en este caso era para facilitar el ritmo del español hablado--que decir _Eso no lo hubiera hecho_ frecuentemente sale de una manera mas natural que decir _No hubiera hecho eso._


----------



## hfpardue

lazarus1907 said:


> Cuando los complementos directos e indirectos aparecen antes del verbo, es obligatorio añadir sus pronombres átonos correspondientes:
> 
> Sé eso / Eso *lo* sé
> Entregamos el paquete al cartero / Al cartero *le* entregamos el paquete


 
Entonces,

Eso sé. 
Eso lo sé. 
Esto no quiero hacer. 
Esto no lo quiero hacer. 
Esto no quiero hacerlo. 

¿Es así? No sabía esa regla que pusiste.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Hola:

Creo que es así. A ver qué dicen los nativos



> *Entregamos el paquete al cartero=Le entregamos el paquete al cartero ¿?* / Al cartero *le* entregamos el paqueteEntonces,
> 
> Eso sé.
> Eso lo sé.  ¿Se puede omitir el "eso"?
> Esto no quiero hacer.
> Esto no lo quiero hacer. =No quiero hacer eso
> Esto no quiero hacerlo.


 
"creo tenerlo claro" es igual de correcto que decir "creo que lo tengo claro"/creo que ahora está claro. ¿Se puede omitir el "que"?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Silver Sapphire

"Esto no quiero hacer"  pero "No quiero hacer esto" 

"Creo tenerlo claro" es igual que "creo que lo tengo claro".  Ambos son correctos.

No puedes omitir el "que".

Edit: Sí, se puede omitir "eso" en "eso lo sé". De hecho, es más común decir "lo sé"

Saludos


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

¿También me podrías decir si son igual de correctas estas dos frases que están en negrita, por favor?
*Entregamos el paquete al cartero=Le entregamos el paquete al cartero ¿?* / Al cartero *le* entregamos el paqueteEntonces,

Así que, "eso no quiero decir" ¿no es correcto y se dice "eso no lo quiero decir" o "no quiero decir eso" o "no es lo que quiero decir"?

Gracias


----------



## franmadrid

ChocolateLover said:


> Muchas gracias
> 
> ¿También me podrías decir si son igual de correctas estas dos frases que están en negrita, por favor?
> *Entregamos el paquete al cartero =Le entregamos el paquete al cartero ¿?* / Al cartero *le* entregamos el paqueteEntonces,
> 
> Gracias


I´ll answer your last questions in a few minutes


----------



## lazarus1907

hfpardue said:


> Entonces,
> 
> Eso sé.
> Eso lo sé.
> Esto no quiero hacer.
> Esto no lo quiero hacer.
> Esto no quiero hacerlo.
> 
> ¿Es así? No sabía esa regla que pusiste.


Correcto. Esta regla no me la he inventado; está en cualquier libro de gramática (o en el DPD). Bueno, en realidad lo que he hecho es poner varias reglas juntas, porque normalmente se explican los usos de estos pronombres para el complemento directo y el indirecto por separado.


----------



## franmadrid

As far as I see it:

Eso no quiero decir = 

Eso no lo quiero decir = I know something but I keep it to myself

No quiero decir eso = this could have the same meaning as above or it could mean "I don´t mean to say that, I mean this"

No es lo que quiero decir = That´s not what I want to say/mean

And also:
Eso no quiero decirlo = the same meaning as the first example

Hope I expressed myself clearly!!!


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

Regards


----------



## hfpardue

lazarus1907 said:


> Cuando los complementos directos e indirectos aparecen antes del verbo, es obligatorio añadir sus pronombres átonos correspondientes:
> 
> Sé eso / Eso *lo* sé
> Entregamos el paquete al cartero / Al cartero *le* entregamos el paquete


 
Tengo entendido que
_Entregamos el paquete al cartero._ es correcto y
_Le entregamos el paquete al cartero. _también lo es.

Entonces, ¿cuál es más común y qué opinan al respecto? Sigo sin saber exáctamente cuándo poner el objeto indirecto. Entiendo que se necesita cuando la frase empieza por el sujeto, como en _Al cartero le..._ pero me refiero a frases como las que he escrito. ¿Es una cuestión de estilo? Un amigo chileno me dijo que _Le escribí a mi madre. _era más común en Chile que _Escribí a mi madre._ pero que son correctas ambas frases.

¿Tienen una opinión ustedes?


----------



## flljob

Tu amigo chileno tiene razón. Cuando menos en México se usa igual.
Saludos


----------



## hfpardue

En el supermercado aquí en Chile a menudo escucho "¿Leche tenemos?" o "¿Pan tenemos?" o algo así.  Según esa regla de gramática que mencionó Lazarus, ¿debería decir la gente "¿Lecha la tenemos?" y "¿Pan lo tenemos?".  Les estoy haciendo esta pregunta porque escucho esto a cada rato.


----------



## franmadrid

hfpardue said:


> En el supermercado aquí en Chile a menudo escucho "¿Leche tenemos?" o "¿Pan tenemos?" o algo así. Según esa regla de gramática que mencionó Lazarus, ¿debería decir la gente "¿Lecha la tenemos?" y "¿Pan lo tenemos?". Les estoy haciendo esta pregunta porque escucho esto a cada rato.


No, en este caso aquí en España también es frecuente expresiones a la hora de comprar cosas como "pan...¿le queda? / leche...¿tiene?"
Nunca diríamos "¿leche la tiene?"
Pero es un caso excepcional supongo


----------



## hfpardue

franmadrid said:


> No, en este caso aquí en España también es frecuente expresiones a la hora de comprar cosas como "pan...¿le queda? / leche...¿tiene?"
> Nunca diríamos "¿leche la tiene?"
> Pero es un caso excepcional supongo



Gracias por ayudarme franmadrid.


----------



## franmadrid

hfpardue said:


> Gracias por ayudarme franmadrid.


You´re welcome! 

But, if you were asking for a more specific thing (ex. the last book by X) you would say:
-El último libro de X .... ¿*lo* tiene? = ¿tiene el último libro de X?

Strange, isn´t it?


----------



## ChocolateLover

> But, if you were asking for a more specific thing (ex. the last book by X) you would say:
> -El último libro de X .... ¿*lo* tiene? = ¿tiene el último libro de X?


 
¿Son preguntas que se usan al preguntar al empleado, por favor?

Thank you very much


----------



## hfpardue

franmadrid said:


> No, en este caso aquí en España también es frecuente expresiones a la hora de comprar cosas como "pan...¿le queda? / leche...¿tiene?"
> Nunca diríamos "¿leche la tiene?"
> Pero es un caso excepcional supongo



Todavía no me queda claro. Dices "¿*le *queda?".  ¿Por qué "*le*"?


----------



## Kangy

Porque es objeto *in*directo.


----------



## franmadrid

Because "le" there means "a usted" (IO)
-¿Le queda (a usted) leche? = Do you have any milk left? (though I´m not sure if this is the best translation into English)
"le" = "a usted". It doesn´t matter if it´s a man or a woman, you have to say "le queda leche (a él, a ella, a usted)"
"leche" is the subject. Check this:
- ¿Le qued*a* leche?
- ¿Le queda*n* periódico*s*?


----------



## ChocolateLover

Thank you very much



> Because "le" there means "a usted" (IO)
> -¿Le queda (a usted) leche? = Do you have any milk left? (though I´m not sure if this is the best translation into English) *Yes, that is correct *
> "le" = "a usted". It doesn´t matter if it´s a man or a woman, you have to say "le queda leche (a él, a ella, a usted)"
> "leche" is the subject. Check this:
> - ¿Le qued*a* leche?
> - ¿Le queda*n* periódico*s*?


 
¿Son preguntas que se hacen al hablar con un empleado *del/en un* ¿?supermercado? Porque si es así no creo que se diga así en inglés. Se diría más bien "Do you carry/have...?" 

Thank you


----------



## franmadrid

Well, the usual thing to say if you don´t know if s/he sells X would be:
-¿Tiene X? 

But if you know s/he sells X but have the feeling that s/he has run out of it, you could ask:
-¿Le queda X?

Hope this helps


----------



## ChocolateLover

Thank you very much

Es lo mismo en inglés

Regards


----------



## hfpardue

franmadrid said:


> Because "le" there means "a usted" (IO)
> -¿Le queda (a usted) leche? = Do you have any milk left? (though I´m not sure if this is the best translation into English)
> "le" = "a usted". It doesn´t matter if it´s a man or a woman, you have to say "le queda leche (a él, a ella, a usted)"
> "leche" is the subject. Check this:
> - ¿Le qued*a* leche?
> - ¿Le queda*n* periódico*s*?



Oh, ok.  I knew about le being used for usted.  I thought you were referring to conversations between two people of the same family which was what I was referring to when I said "¿Leche tenemos?" and "¿Pan tenemos?".  Normally a couple comes in and asks each other these types of questions as they buy food.


----------



## jmx

hfpardue said:


> Eso sé.
> Eso lo sé.
> Esto no quiero hacer.
> Esto no lo quiero hacer.
> Esto no quiero hacerlo.


La cosa es bastante complicada:

Eso sé.  = Eso es lo que sé. 

Se necesita una entonación enfática en 'eso', y es una manera de hablar un poco formal o enfática.

Esto no quiero hacer.  = Esto es lo que no quiero hacer. 

Lo mismo, entonación enfática en 'esto'.


----------

